# Duyuru > Gündem >  İlahi Ahmet! ANAP'taki Yolsuzlukları İhbar Etsene

## bozok

*İlahi Ahmet! ANAP'taki Yolsuzlukları İhbar Etsene*




_Açık İstihbarat : Turgut üzal'ın ölümü bizim gözümüzde bir suikasttir. Dünyada istihbarat servislerinin uzun vadede işleyen zehirleri nasıl kullandığını bilenlerin gözünde de bir suikasttir. üzal'a bu yönde hiç bir otopsinin yapılmaması ve kan örneğinin "kaybolması" gibi verilerde bu suikast şüphesini güçlendirmektedir. Hazin olan; ailesinin bu suikast şüphesinin ciddi bir şekilde üzerine gideceğine; iktidardan nemalanması , bir kaç senede bir de "konjonktürel" çıkışlar yapmasıdır.)_

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

İlahi Ahmet, yapma be Ahmet. Yahu Turgut üzal’ı askerlere öldürtmüşsün. 

Abe kardeşim onu kim iktidara getirdi ki? Kenan Evren değil mi? Hem de darbe ile. *Evren en yakın silah arkadaşını bile harcadı baban iktidar olsun diye.* 

Hepsi aynı patrona, ABD‘ye hizmet etmiyorlar mıydı? 

*Turgut üzal İstanbul’da Amerikalılara, hizmet eden ve bugün tarikat üyesi bir gazetecinin evinde ABD konsolosu ile buluşup parti kurduğunu bilmiyor musun?* 

Darbe ürünü babanın özellikle suikastı düzenleyen geri zekalıyı da kiraladığı söylenmişti hatırlarsan. 

üzal ailesi, suikast lafları yerine Türkiye Cumhuriyeti tarihinin ikinci büyük hırsızlık ve soygununu anlatsa ya. 

Birinci demiyorum zira o halen gerçekleşiyor. 

*Hani şu bir Amerikan bankasında çalışırken aldığın 2000 dolar maaşla aniden 50 milyon dolar ödeyerek ilk özel televizyon sahibi olmanı bir anlatsan.* Hem de Türkiye’de devlet dışında televizyon yayını yasakken.

Papatyaların nasıl iş kotardıkları, iş bağladıklarını araştırıp o yıllarda alınan rüşvetleri neden yargılamıyorsunuz? 

*Birde ben ve ABD’de çalışan az sayıda gazetecinin bildiği Houston’dan kiralanan özel uçakla bir bavul paranın hikayesini.* Ne tesadüfse genç bir adam pilotluk eğitimini bir çırpıda alıp ve uçmaya başlamıştı. 

Genç adamın nereye uçabileceği, uçağın menzilini bilen herkes tarafından biliniyordu. üşenmemiş o yıllarda oturup araştırmıştım. Hatta paranın yattığı bankayı bile bulmuştuk. İçerden bir belge çıkaramamış, dillendirememiştik. *Ama Allah büyük o paraya İngiliz hükümeti el koyarak yedirmemişti.* 

Peki, babanın ameliyat haberini annenin alışveriş merkezinde, çarşıda aldığını hatırlıyor musun? 

Sizlerin nasıl ayrı ayrı iş bağladığınız. Kardeşin Efe’nin ve kız kardeşin Zeynep’in genç yaşta ticarete atılmanız. 

*Aynı bugünkü iktidar çocukları gibi başarılı iş adamlarıydınız.* 

*Hani Türkiye’ye bir yabancı ülke tarafından verilen çok düşük faizli kredinin bir özel bankaya aktarılmasında annenin fedakar rolünü de açıklasana yahu.* 

*Amcanız muhterem dini bütün Korkut üzal bu haksız ve haram kazançlar bilmesine rağmen, nasıl sustu neden hiç rahatsız olmadı bu günahlara?* Gel bir yiğitlik yap aileni ihbar et rüşvet ve yolsuzluk konusunda soruşturma açtır.


Bakıyorum da o yıllar şimdiki iktidara çok benziyor. 

Bir seferinde baban rahatsız olmuş Sabah gazetesinin başında olan Zafer Mutlu’yu arayıp, Sabah’ta yazar Uluç Gürkan’ın işine son verilmesini istemişti. 

Bu dialogta baban önce Gürkan’ın adını vermemiş ve *o “şeyin” işine son ver demiş.* 

Zafer Mutlu’da sanki gazete o “şeylerle” doluymuş gibi “hangisi” diye sormuş, Uluç gazeteden ayrılmıştı. Bu konuşmayı Uluç kendisi anlatmıştı, yazısında. 

şimdi ABD ürünü olan iktidar partisi de gazetecilere aynısını yapıyor. Bekir Coşkun, Emin üölaşan herkesin bildikleri. Basının hali ortada. Ne diyebilirim. 

*İktidarın yanında o yıllarda gene Cengiz üandar vardı, babanın ayak işlerini yapardı*. Baban için kürtlere mesaj taşırdı. 

O yıllarda da babanın yalaka basın takımı vardı. *Gece kendilerini baban arar ve onlara ne yazacaklarını söylerdi.* Zaten Türk basını da o yıllarda yozlaşmaya başlamıştı. şimdi zirveye vurdu. 


Aynı bugünlerde Erdoğan’ın yapmak istediği gibi baban iktidarı kaybedeceğini görüp üankaya’ya çıkmıştı. 

Ama baban prostat kanseri ameliyatı olacakken yapayalnızdı yanında partisinden tek kişi yoktu. Eskiden onu ordu halinde takip eden basın yerine Houston’da Hürriyet’ten Doğan Uluç, Sabah’tan ben izliyordum. 

*Birde Cumhurbaşkanları kanser olamaz diye haberi “üzal prostat ameliyatı olacak” şeklinde yayınlanan Anadolu ajansı muhabiri Selim Atalay.* 

Biz Doğan ile ayıptır ayıp diye yazınca ANAP bir heyet oluşturup Mesut Yılmaz ile babanı ziyarete gelmişti. Soygun kaynakları tükenmiş veya çeşmenin başına başkaları geçmiş baban yalnız kalmıştı. Hatta korumalar o yıllarda pizaya talim etmeye başlamıştı. 

Ya Ahmet açıklayacaksak bunları açıklasak ta memlekete hizmet etsek. Aynı takım şimdi AKP’de. 

İstersen kendin için bir suç duyurusu ile işe başlayabilirsin. 



*Savaş Süzal -* Haber Gazete




*AüIK İSTİHBARAT* / 23 Eylül 2010

----------

